# Anyone have info on this RC car?



## Harkey (May 30, 2011)

My uncle bought me this rc car a long time ago. My dad threw away the remote adn I would like to buy another one. I do not know what the name of the car is, I can not find a serial number anywhere. All I can find is DSI Toys Inc. 1998 on the bottom. It had a water tank in it and when you hit the gas it would spray the water on the rear tires so they could "spin" It also had a turbo button where it would get a sudden burst of speed. I would really like to buy another remote for it and any help would be tremendously appreciated. 

Pics are below:


----------



## Harkey (May 30, 2011)

So, I must have 2 posts before pics
Heres my 2nd post then


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

buy a spectrom reciver and all set .. but no clue myself on it .. 
heck toss a brushless motor in it and smoke the tires with out water lol


----------



## Harkey (May 30, 2011)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> buy a spectrom reciver and all set .. but no clue myself on it ..
> heck toss a brushless motor in it and smoke the tires with out water lol


I have no intentions as to modifying it in anyway. Plus I do not have the skill needed to do so. I just hope someone may know about this car.


----------



## Harkey (May 30, 2011)

Anyone else?
I believe part of the name had the word "Thunder" in it.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I would like to say it is cool...second it is a toy rc car not a good rc car...if you want to get it running... any good rc hobby shop could up grade the radio system. If you could find the old stuff, it would be dead anyway.

best of luck... nice project


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Is there anywhere where it might say a frequency 
like 27.??? or 49MHZ or 75.??
If you lied closer I could get it took care for you 
My bet is it is a 27 band car if you put batteries in it does anything happen to the car


----------



## Harkey (May 30, 2011)

Promatchracer said:


> Is there anywhere where it might say a frequency
> like 27.??? or 49MHZ or 75.??
> If you lied closer I could get it took care for you
> My bet is it is a 27 band car if you put batteries in it does anything happen to the car


No, doesnt say what frequency anywhere on it. As for the battery, im not sure, its takes on of those NICD pack batteries or whatever. If i do recall correctly though, when you did put a battery in it and turned it on, it made the sound of a muscle car starting up and then would make the idling sound.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

If you like you can send it to me and I can see what I can do for you


----------



## Harkey (May 30, 2011)

Promatchracer said:


> If you like you can send it to me and I can see what I can do for you


Alright thanks, I will see what I can do.
So ill get back with you soon on that.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

OK just LMK if I can be any Help 
You location says Fruitport 
Is that the Fruitport here in Michigan


----------



## Harkey (May 30, 2011)

Promatchracer said:


> OK just LMK if I can be any Help
> You location says Fruitport
> Is that the Fruitport here in Michigan


Yeah, Im right around that area.


----------



## tyke (Aug 29, 2011)

If you're still looking for one, I have one.


----------

